# Superfish Aqua Expert 30



## Red mist (25 Feb 2014)

Ok so just bought a new tank, already have a Brillux 60 litre tank, heavily planted






And a little nano aqua one expression 21 litre tank, which I keep shrimp in but decided wanted something slightly larger and covered (I know the fashion is open, and my aqua one is but hate all the staining you get on edge and water evaporation)

So bought a Superfish Aqua Expert 30, paid £35 trade think they retail for about £65.

nice little 30 litre, glass tank, with nice dual coloured led built in (one strip of white led and one strip of pinkish led)

Ill just be running a sponge filter with a air pump as will just house my Red Crystal shrimp and Red cherry shrimp.

First thing I did was plastidip the back black. 

Heres some pics














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2014)

These tanks do breed fast, I've had to have a tank cull recently.  I'm still considering down sizing to a 60cm From an 80cm.


----------

